# Happy Birthday to Harvey! Post Your Birthday Wishes Here!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Our fearless leader Harvey turns 47 today!!!!! Post your birthday wishes here!

Hippo Birdie Two Ewe!

Betsy


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Have some happy days Harvey


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Harvey!!!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you
happy birthday dear Harvey
happy birthday to you
and many more....


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!!!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Harvey!!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!  

N


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!
Hope your candle lighting goes better than this!








Don't forget to wear your Helmet cam so 
we can see all the proceedings!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Harvey? Harvey who?

Eh, doesn't matter: if there'll be cake and ice cream, then I'll be there. So happy birthday, Harvey.










PS: My 53rd is just a month away now, so y'all start buying me those Amazon gift certificates soon, ya hear?.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy birthday, Harvey!


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday Harvey!!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!  

THANKS for Kindleboards!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey !


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HARVEY!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Harvey! I managed to get Hugh to drop by and deliver some roses for your special day!








L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HARVEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Birthday greetings, may you have a joyous day!
Elmore


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Scarlet already sang to you so I won't put you through that again  

Thanks for kindleboards

Thanks to all your "girls" for letting   you spend so much time with us.

Happy happy day Harvey


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Happy, happy Birthday,  Harvey. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey. Here's Giving you a big Hoot!!!! and a Whoot!!!

Ed Patterson


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Harvey!  Best Wishes for many more to our Fearless Leader!

Kathy in NC


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Harvey!!!!!!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey!
Thank you for all your wonderful contributions!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Happy birthday Harvey! I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!  Hope your day is full of fun and surprises!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Happy birthday Harvey


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CHOCOLATE CAKE FOR EVERYONE










Happy Birthday, Harvey


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

*Happy birthday, Harvey!! Thanks for everything you do!

EllenR*


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday. We Kindlers are lucky to have you!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey!  Hope it's great!!  Thanks for running such a great board for us!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Harvey!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Harvey!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday benevolent dictator fearless leader and enabler of the KindleBoard.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Did someone say "fearless leader"?










_*Get me moose and squirrel!*_


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Harvey

You're just a young 'un, I've been 47 for months. (they do seem to come faster every year)

Happy Birthday

Maxx


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Happy 25th Birthday Harvey!!!!!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Maxx said:


> Harvey
> 
> You're just a young 'un, I've been 47 for months. (they do seem to come faster every year)
> 
> ...


Me too!!! I've been 47 for months too!! Several dozens of them....


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Harvey!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nahh, Harvey isn't 47, he's 18 with 29 years of experience!









(and yes, this IS Harvey)

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy wonderful birthday, Harvey.  You are much loved and appreciated here.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey. I hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Have you noticed that the birthday boy is keeping a very low profile today? I wonder where he is....


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Have a very happy birthday Harvey.  We appreciate everything you do for us.

Brenda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe he and KindleWidow are celebrating together....

Betsy


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday!  Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

happy birthday Harvey, and many more.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

His wonderful family is pampering him, as they should.
deb


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey.  
May you have many more years. Thank you for this wonderful board!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Harvey!!! I hope you're having a wonderful day.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Have you noticed that the birthday boy is keeping a very low profile today? I wonder where he is....


Yeah. . . .I did. . . Hope he's having fun and that's why he's not checking in here!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Spoiler



Aw, I'll bet you thought I was gonna be all snarky. Nope. Happy birthday, Harvey. Enjoy!


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey.

Hope you are enjoying a special day with family and friends


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!

Hoping you are spending the day celebrating with family & friends.  And then you can celebrate again when you get back on-line & read your birthday greetings.

Thanks for keeping KBs running for us.  Hope your wishes come true today.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday!!! 

Betsy you must tell how you got that picture


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry I'm late, but Harvey, THANK YOU SO MUCH for everything you do for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Happy Birthday


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

HAPPY HAPPY!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey...You know what I'm going to say. *MARGARITA TIME!!!*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY HARVEY...You have 6 months on me.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Harvey, hope you're having a wonderful birthday!  And thank you for making this community possible.

We'll drink a toast to you tomorrow at the DC meet


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey! Hope you're enjoying your birthday (and your new zune hd, of course  ).


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Happy birthday, Harvey!  Wishing you the best in happiness, health and wealth!

BTW, love the pic of you!


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


Mike


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Harvey!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm late, but hope you had a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
(a little late...)

I hope you had an awesome one!


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

_Mas vale tarde que nunca:_

Belated Happy Birthday greetings to you and here's hoping you celebrated your day and had a wonderful time with family and friends, (oh, and us over here at the KindleBoards). And here's hoping that next year's celebratory event will be as great if not better than/as this year's.

Edith


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Harvey, I hope you had a very happy birthday!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

HappyBirthday Harvey!!!!!  Better late then never


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you all SO MUCH! I had a nice birthday. 

I got to choose my birthday meal - grilled burgers, corn on the cob, and Nanaimo bars for dessert. (Love Nanaimo bars.) 

Got a nice pair of hiking boots from my girls. Oh yes, and a capo. 

Thank you all for your kind notes!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

OK I have never heard of Nanaimo bars and what is a capo?  Apparently I've lead a sheltered life. lol


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I think I know a capo do you play a stringed instument? but what is a Nanaimo bar?
Sylvia


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Sylvia and B-Kay - i was wondering the same things myself


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, you haven't *lived* until you've had a Nanaimo bar!! 

They're a local homemade treat... they originated in Nanaimo, British Columbia but I think they're a staple throughout Canada, and maybe parts of the US.










(Here's a recipe: http://www.joyofbaking.com/NanaimoBars.html)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ak rain said:


> I think I know a capo do you play a stringed instument? but what is a Nanaimo bar?
> Sylvia


Yes, the capo is for my guitar. It clamps around the neck of the guitar to transpose what you're playing to a higher key. Here's the one I got:


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Oh, you haven't *lived* until you've had a Nanaimo bar!!
> 
> They're a local homemade treat... they originated in Nanaimo, British Columbia but I think they're a staple throughout Canada, and maybe parts of the US.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe, Harvey. They seem like a variation on what I call Rehoboth Beach bars (from a friend in college) and what many other people call Seven Layer bars. They are yummy, that's for sure!

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I just gained 10 pounds looking at the picture    Ohhh how yummy they look, and not particularly easy to make - shows your family thinks you are special, almost as much as we do


----------

